# Why should i get an IP4S?



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Put aside all the "Apple own you with the control of their apps", "Android is better" etc, let's have a serious pro & con thread of why i should get an IP4S or why i should stick with HTC and Android.

Basically i've owned my HD2 for just coming up to 2 years so i'll be due an upgrade very soon. I thought the phone was great when i got it, but then all the problems of WM6.5 started gradually annoying me more and more an i nearly binned the phone, until i flashed it with 2.2 Android for the Desire HD. It has ran great since then.

Why i like the HTC -


The screen is big 
Android Market
I have stacks of MP3s on my SD card uploaded from my pc (from my own CD collection of course :wave: ) so i use the phone as an MP3 player
It is still better than a load of phones out there even though two years old, so the latest HTC replacement can only be better/faster etc

Why i don't like the HTC -


Sometimes the home screen doesn't always unlock (this could be due to using a flashed version)
Despite trying to put everything on the SD card, FB, Maps, Market etc take up loads of phone space and i am forever trying to juggle to make space on the internal memory - so much so i have uninstalled Maps updates and some other apps
Battery is now shocking (but then again the phone is 2 years old).

What i like about the iPhone


Based on my lads ipod, the screen i responsive and it always seems to do as it is told.
It's new bit of bling, so will be cool for about a fortnight
It will hold it's value
Massive app range

What concerns me about the IP


I take it that you have to buy a phone with XXGB of internal memory, so you can't bung in an SD card?
Can you upload your own MP3s, or does everything have to be bought from the store as such? I don't fancy paying to down load all the songs i already have.
Almost every app seems to cost money, whereas you can find pretty much any app on Android for free. I'd hate to pay for an app and then find out it is crap, where at the moment i just download, try and then delete if crap.
Can my number be swapped to the micro sim (my current sim is nearly 15 nearly 15 years old:doublesho )

I would really appreciate some feedback from people who have "lived" with an iphone, even better if they have gone from Android to IP or IP to Android.

I do fancy a change from the HTC/Android, but am weary that it will be another 2 year commitment so i want it to be right.

Oh, WM7 is out of the equation, after 6.5 it ain't 'appenin, no matter how good it may be.

Hopefully this will help others in my predicament considering a change from Android and becoming a fanboy!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I now have a HTC Desire HD and came from the original iphone through to the IP4.

Pros for IP IMO
I used to put my own music on without bother
Styling
Value retention
App availability
Screen and responsiveness
Customer support

Cons of IP
Expensive to buy
Locked into apple for a few things

Im swapping my Desire HD for a 4s


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Shiny said:


> What concerns me about the IP
> 
> 
> I take it that you have to buy a phone with XXGB of internal memory, so you can't bung in an SD card?
> ...


- Your right you cant add extra memory, id say for most 32gb is ideal though.

- You can add all your own music onto itunes then sync with your new 4s. If you have bought it via somewhere else im not 100% sure but there are always ways around it.

- Loads of Free Apps plus lite ones you can try being buying the full version.

- Your number can be easily moved over to a micro sim or you can just cut it down so easy just copy around a micro sim adaptor.

- One thing though, you cant bluetooth over from your old phone, the only way i sorted my address book was via the sim importing which was a pain but hey ho. Also you can add photos to your iphone via itunes or theres a iphone explorer software which lets you get into the iphone outside of itunes.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ah the contacts is a bit of bummer, can IP sync with Outlook? Same with the calendar.

Although i guess it only has to be done the once, so it's not the end of the world, just a short period pain...


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

You can put your own music on the Iphone quite easily, open itunes, click file, then click add folder or add file then browse to what you want to transfer and it will transfer it in to itunes then you sync it across, simple, so no you are not tied into buying all your old music again.

Personally I have never been an Apple follower, not one of these ones that has to have it on release date etc however, since getting an iphone I actually get the 'device' in your pocket thing, does everything I want it to, has made many other gadgets redundant etc not saying that phones on android etc arent any worse or better, but with the Apple product it just does what its supposed to with no real hassle, OK I have had to uninstall and reinstall itunes a couple of times in afew years but thats it.

Yes the phones are a few quid to buy, but its no major problem, most phones these days are expensive things anyway.

I dont use 3G that much, so thats not a major problem with data constraints etc

Overall I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I have my iPhone synced with my calanders and contacts in Outlook at work and Addressbook on my iMac at home. So, sync your HTC with Outlook, Transfer your SIM to the iPhone, download iTunes, tell it to sync calanders and contacts with outlook, plug in your phone, sync contacts and Calanders.

When you do the first import of music file to iTunes and first sync of your phone, do it overnight. It can take a while.

As far as battery life on an iPhone goes. I bought my first iPhone 3 years ago (3G) and it was second hand and it was 1 year old then.

My wife has it now and she charges it every other day. It does help we are out in the sticks and the 3G network is turned off on the phone (it hammers battery life).


----------



## Matt-gti (Oct 11, 2011)

I changed from an iPhone 4 to a SAMSUNG galaxy s2 I'm due an upgrade and thinking of getting the iPhone 4s to just sell on and keep the s2


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

I've found the screen responsiveness of the Samsung Galaxy S (and S2) to be on par with the iPhone4. The only other Android I've tried was the HTC Desire, which was not quite as responsive.

The Samsungs do get hot when running WiFi etc. I don't remember any of the iPhones doing this - can't yet offer an opinion of the 4S, however.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive got a few mates who've got Samsung Galaxy 2s, and they've all got a green tint to the screen.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

To be fair, it will either be another flagship HTC or an IP4s. The HD2 has been a superb phone over the two years i've had it (even better on an Android rom).

I'm swaying to the IP4s though, i'm sure i'm due up in November so i will try and see what deal i can swing on O2.

I should really check my current bill and see what MB is use each month on download to help me select a calling plan.


----------



## Matt-gti (Oct 11, 2011)

gr33n said:


> Ive got a few mates who've got Samsung Galaxy 2s, and they've all got a green tint to the screen.


Mine seems to be fine.

I find I can do more with the s2 over the iPhone 4

I love how the iPhones work but I find the s2 just as nice and the camera much better on the s2


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

You should get one because everyone else is getting one.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> You should get one because everyone else is getting one.


Lol, that's exactly why i've not had one before!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll either get a 4s or get a 4 as the price drops. I'm on a 3GS, so I'm two or 3 years out of date, and yet at work all the boys with the HTC's and Galaxy 2's are still amazed by how responsive my screen is compared to their's.

On paper I may be behind them, but using websites and filling in forms and user friendlyness is where the Iphone is so far ahead, its completely effortless. You google Pizza delivery and it finds all the nearest ones to you, shows you them on a map, if you click on one the phone number appears which you press and its ringing straight away. I realise other phones may do this now but its just insanely user friendly. The screen responsiveness is insane, I have used prety much all of the hot stuff that is out right now, Blackbury's, HTC's, Sony Ericsson and Samsung and nothing comes close.

The only time I feel that I'm using an inferior device is when using the camera, on the 3GS it's pretty poor, obviously that has been recified on the 4 and even more so on the 4s so the only downfall in my opnion has been sorted.

Obviously, you are tied into itunes which I used to hate, but now I get on with it ok, especially with iCloud, but if you don't like itunes it could be a problem. No expandable memory but with up to 64Gig versions available, I'm sure that will be enough space for a very, very high percentage of people.

And the worst thing is, half of your friends will have one too so you can't even have a few weeks of showing off or feeling special


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

You own a HTC. Enough said. Dreadful phones imo and I can't wait to be able to afford to get anything (I'm only PAYG, not contract). After using several friends iPhones (they all have them ) they are miles ahead. This is all in my opinion of course.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> You own a HTC. Enough said. Dreadful phones imo and I can't wait to be able to afford to get anything (I'm only PAYG, not contract). After using several friends iPhones (they all have them ) they are miles ahead. This is all in my opinion of course.


I'd have to disagree, i don't know what phones half my mates have (we tend not to talk about phones when we are in the pub), but one has an older IP (not sure which model, might be an IP3) and both he and I think the HD2 is far superior.

But obviously i'm looking to the IP4S, or another flagship HTC.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

I use a 3GS for work and iv just upgraded my own phone (keep work and personal separate) to a 4 from a Blackberry Curve, and I'm posting this from an iPad.

It's each to there own, the Android OS has it's strengths, it would be nice to have the flip and silence function for example, but what I like is the simplicity of the IOS for me it's easy to use, very intuitive and an all round nice feeling and tactile piece of technology that does everything I want it too.

Ultimately it's down to preference, I'm not an apple fanboy despite owning a few devices and they all have plus and minus sides but for me apple is just that nose ahead.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

You could get one to keep apples share price stable and increase as i need a good return on my shares to but an iphone 5


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm pretty much set on this now. Managed to log on the O2 website, my upgrade is available from the middle of next month, so i'll miss out on their free 16GB phone deal which they are running to 31/10/11.

My web usage has been anything from 30mb to 120mb per month, so i'll be going for the £6 / 500mb bolt on as 100mb might not be enough.

Hopefully o2 may home some more existing customer deals next month and hopefully i'll retain my 30% F&F discount to keep the cost similar to my HD2 (although with a lesser plan, but i don't need all the thousands of free minutes etc that i currently get any way).

So my next dilemma, 16GB or 32GB (i don't think i'll ever have a need for 64GB). My HD2 currently has 8GB which is full up (mostly music which i tend to delete and replace when i fancy something different). So i'm edging towards 32GB to be on the safe side, give me loads of room for apps and save me swapping music....


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Shiny said:


> I'm pretty much set on this now. Managed to log on the O2 website, my upgrade is available from the middle of next month, so i'll miss out on their free 16GB phone deal which they are running to 31/10/11.
> 
> My web usage has been anything from 30mb to 120mb per month, so i'll be going for the £6 / 500mb bolt on as 100mb might not be enough.
> 
> ...


Interesting thread, though isn't your current handset windows mobile and not android?
The form factor of the IP4 and 4S is nice and the right maximum size, anything above 3.7" screen is getting on the too large size (IMO) 32gb is the size to opt for really , when you start using the handset for many of the things they can do, the memory soon gobbles up, the later android handsets allow use of the SD card instead of the phone memory, the android market is as extensive as the itunes store, paying for apps is a little easier on Apple as you can get vouchers, once coupled with gmail, the android and apple are neck n neck. I have a ipod touch 4th gen, Experia Ray , HTC Wildfire they all get good use but the experia ray looks to be the one that will get all the use in future :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ahh, been trying to get through to Orange the last 3 nights. Takes far too long!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

If you have to ask for reasons,then you don't need one imho.I think the iphone is just to big in pocket as well,same goes for htc etc etc. Why you would want a bigger screen than an i4 is beyond me.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Whats the best deal on the 4s then?

Orange can offer me £36 a month, 600 mins, unlm texts & 500mb data. £99 for the phone.

They did offer me a Sony Xperia Ray. Free phone, £26 a month 200 mins, unlm texts & 750mb data.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Interesting thread, though isn't your current handset windows mobile and not android?


It was, but after a year i was ready to throw it in the bin. I took a chance and flashed the rom with Android 2.2 from the Desire HD and it was like having a brand new phone.

I'm also used to the size, so an IP4s will be smaller than my current phone.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Shiny said:


> To be fair, it will either be another flagship HTC or an IP4s. The HD2 has been a superb phone over the two years i've had it (even better on an Android rom).
> 
> I'm swaying to the IP4s though, i'm sure i'm due up in November so i will try and see what deal i can swing on O2.
> 
> I should really check my current bill and see what MB is use each month on download to help me select a calling plan.


They say the new 4S is going to chew a fair bit more data, so just be aware of that!


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

i GENUINELY do not understand WHY anyone woud want to use I-Tunes out of choice, or have an internet smart phone that doesnt support flash? or a tablet for that matter,

get yourself a HTC sensation.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been playing with iTunes that we set up for my lads ipod and it doesn't seem that bad. Handy that you can back up all your apps, something that HTC sync can't do.

Apart from a bit faster processor and more internal storage, what will the Sensation offer over the HD2 i already have? If anything, i will probably go for the Evo (if i don't get an IP4s) - http://www.htc.com/us/products/compare/104-144-167?view=1-1&sort=0&filters=0-8-0


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

Shiny said:


> I've been playing with iTunes that we set up for my lads ipod and it doesn't seem that bad. Handy that you can back up all your apps, something that HTC sync can't do.
> 
> Apart from a bit faster processor and more internal storage, what will the Sensation offer over the HD2 i already have? If anything, i will probably go for the Evo (if i don't get an IP4s) - http://www.htc.com/us/products/compare/104-144-167?view=1-1&sort=0&filters=0-8-0


3D handsets are a total gimmick, imo.

Realistically you have a great handset already,but they need upgrading more for the battery and aerial breakdown.

theres another handset out v soon but i cant discuss it as ive signed an NDA regarding it, but its definately one to wait for first.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

To be honest, i've never had a problem with the aerial and the battery is inherent in any phone. That can be solved by buying a newer & better battery. The fact that mine is so good is one of the reasons i'm considering an IP4s, because if i stick with HTC i'll be tied in another contract and won't really have anything new (as in features) or much better than i have already. But then again it is what i'm used to. The only alternative is to go WM, but after the shockingly poor WM6.5, that ain't gonna happen no matter how good WM7 may be cracked up to be.

However, an IP4s will be a new toy for me, something to mess around and discover, which to me is part of having an upgrade, a new phone should be a bit of new experience.

I think i'm pretty much sold on the IP4s. If it turns out to be not as good as Android (for me), i guess i can always go back to my HD2.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

PrettyPaula said:


> i GENUINELY do not understand WHY anyone woud want to use I-Tunes out of choice, or have an internet smart phone that doesnt support flash? or a tablet for that matter,
> 
> get yourself a HTC sensation.


Itunes is perfectly fine as it serves its purpose and unless the user is an actual mong then its almost an impossibility to mess something up or be confused. You are aware that you dont have to use itunes if you dont want to? Plenty of other programs out there to use.

As for the lack of flash... I personally dont even notice it. I can do the usual iplayer, youtube, dailymotion erc through Safari and there is always Skyfire if there is some flash i need to view. Is it really that big of a deal? Yeah there is other content not able to be opened... but can you honestly say you are missing out?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I never missed flash tbh - IP4s here we come


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Has anyone used Tesco as there provider?

They are offering a deal - 250mins, 5000 texts, 1GB Data & Unlimited WiFi for £25 a month 12 months contract. The phone is £335

This appeals to me more because over 12 months it's £635.

If I buy the phone for £499 then £10 a month on GiffGaff, it's £619.

So for £16 more I don't have a big outlay and after 12 months I can do what I like.

What do you guys think to this deal?


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

I went for the HTC EVO 3D. I came from a Blackberry though so I would find it to be very fast and after living with it for 2 months I'm really glad I went for it. Haven't found anything it can't do.

Stevie


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Well today I ordered the ip4s, so it better be good! 

Yesterday they balls'd up and quoted me the 16gb price for the 32gb phone, so after speaking to the retention dept today o2 beat the best internet deal I could find by knocking £150 off the phone. 

Need to pop into an o2 store to see if can still can get my friends & family discount, if I can then its £22 per month incl the 500mb bolt on. Game on!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So what does it work out at then? Price for phone and what do you get monthly?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

£150 for the phone and, fingers crossed, £22 pm. 

300 mins, unlimited text I think, & 500mb internet.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Not bad.

Is that 24 months?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Aye, but apparently I can review the plan after 12months and then save a further £5 per month.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

PrettyPaula said:


> i GENUINELY do not understand WHY anyone woud want to use I-Tunes out of choice, or have an internet smart phone that doesnt support flash? or a tablet for that matter,
> 
> get yourself a HTC sensation.


Hmm why would anyone buy a mobile that doesnt support Adobe Flash...

Adobe to abandon Flash plug-in for mobiles

Well... thats that excuse gone lol


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

See if you can find anyone who works for O2 or works for an O2 related company (i think some emergency services get discount too) and see if you can get a staff discount?

I managed to get the staff 30% discount without knowing any staff, i was just cheeky and asked if someone had a staff code they would give to me and if they would i would sign up that day.

Did it for my 3GS and did it for my 4S  also managed to get my sister and sisters fella the same deal.

Paying £33/month with a free phone, 900 mins (+1000 o2-o2), unlimited txts and 500mb data for 18 months


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

adamck said:


> Hmm why would anyone buy a mobile that doesnt support Adobe Flash...
> 
> Adobe to abandon Flash plug-in for mobiles
> 
> Well... thats that excuse gone lol


That's crap. I love playing flash games from ebaumsworld!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Adobe updates are crap too, at 12mb for version 11 and internal memory install only, it is killing phones and has to be uninstalled.


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

getting my first iphone tomorrow 4s 16gb. any tips setting it up or anything that will help?


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Buy a case, buy a screen protector, enjoy it 

Oh and the Navigon British Isles app is amazing! (£59 tho).

Tescos are currently doing 3 X £15 iTunes vouchers for £35 which is a good deal for those odd app purchases (or would make Navigon a little cheaper)

Ad.


----------

